# Great Customer Service from Ruger



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

To make a very long story short, I lost one of my rings for my Ruger .454 Causul. I called Ruger & was honest told them that I lost this thing during my move, we'll it was going to be $70. to replace it. They can not break up a set. I asked the guy from customer service if there was anything I could do or who I could write a letter to, he gave me the name of a certain person. I did a little research on the net & found her phone number. She told me the same thing, the ring would be $70. I spoke w/ her for a few minutes, told her that I owend several Rugers, which I do & that I have sold many Rugers in my previous job, which I did. After talking to her, she sent me a whole set of rings for........... Free. I jus got them on Tuesday. I know that most hunters think Ruges are top notch now we can say that their service & commetment to their customers is too.

She also told me something I didnt know. She said for guns that have alot of recoil, 44Mags, .454's, etc... Ruger uses rosin in the scope rings. Some people use lock tite she said but lock tite will break under heavy recoil, she said Ruger & other companines are now using rosin in the screw holes. I ahve never even thought of that before.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats great to hear! Some times you just have to get to the right person. Patience and persistance due pay off. I would buy a ruger without hesitation!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

454 wow you hunting rhino"S seen them and now i see tgey have a .500.


----------

